# Coots



## Alaskan (Sep 26, 2006)

Just wondering who here shoots...coots? If so do you eat them?

When I was a kid in MT we considered them trash ducks for some reason.

Since then I've always just let them fly by....But if they are good eatin'... not no more.

Thanks in advance for any replies.


----------



## scott (Oct 11, 2002)

Coot is by far the best tasteing wild bird out there. Puts Mallards to shame. I would shoot and eat coot before any other species of fowl. I wrap bacon around mine...just can't beat the taste.


----------



## liv2hunt (Aug 30, 2006)

wow, cant say i agree with you there scott, why do you think there are so many coots around? we have always also considered them crap ducks and never good to eat, and ive very seldom herd of people eating coots but hey if its good post up a reply, maybe they are as crappy as ive heard in the past!


----------



## target (Aug 10, 2006)

Live2hunt



scott said:


> Coot is by far the best tasteing wild bird out there. Puts Mallards to shame. I would shoot and eat coot before any other species of fowl. I wrap bacon around mine...just can't beat the taste.


=

SARCASM!!!


----------



## Chester (Sep 12, 2003)

I shot several and turned them into peperoni sticks. Can't tell the difference between it and duck.


----------



## Phil The Thrill (Oct 21, 2005)

well, ill put it this way, my dog doesnt even like the taste of a coot while he is retreiveing them.


----------



## Alaskan (Sep 26, 2006)

Phil The Thrill said:


> well, ill put it this way, my dog doesnt even like the taste of a coot while he is retreiveing them.


 :toofunny:

Well...I'm glad to see over the years I haven't been missing out on anything.


----------



## ruger1 (Aug 16, 2006)

I've tried to eat a coot once when I was young and dumb. Had to like the dogs butthole to get the taste out of my mouth.


----------



## Commando (Jan 13, 2006)

They have to taste good. Those feet look delicious!  :-? uke:


----------



## MNgoosekiller (Aug 21, 2006)

tastes kinda like loon... :wink:

JK!!!


----------



## roostbuster (Oct 19, 2005)

those were all the typical answers, yet i'de be willing to bet none of the responders have actually tasted mudhen. coot's are some of the pickiest eaters in the marsh, strict vegetarians. they haven't been feeding on insects, moldy bread, popcorn, etc. like the mallards.

i personally do not target them b/c it is to easy, and i am not all that fond of waterfowl/rail meat as it is so i don't need anymore than i get from shooting "good" ducks. but if i loved the taste of it, i would shoot as many as legally possible.

i've taken kids out on days that proved to be rather slow with coots being the only targets for the day so i would let the kids wack a few and we'de take them home, breast 'em, rub them with which ever kind of steak seasoning was around, wrap some bacon around, stick an onion on top and grille them just as you would any "good" duck, throw it on a bed of rice and it will taste just as good, if not better by some accounts, that corn fed mallards.

and there is no sarcasm what so ever in this post.


----------



## scott (Oct 11, 2002)

just having a little fun...honestly never ate a coot to my knowledge but I have eaten mystery meat served up by our Iraqi Army Allies here in Iraq. So I guess I would be open to trying coot


----------



## scott (Oct 11, 2002)

Oh and byt the way roostbuster maybe you should think about changing your name to cootbuster...


----------



## WARDEN247 (Sep 7, 2004)

I have eaten them, I think they are good as long as you shoot them off of a rice pattie. They must be feeding on the rice for a good week. Just eat the breast and don't break the green vile sack inside of them.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Field Hunter shot one last year and it was the most vile, rank meat I have ever tasted. I would never eat one, I don't care if it was eating lobster for a week!!!! uke: uke:


----------



## roostbuster (Oct 19, 2005)

scott said:


> Oh and byt the way roostbuster maybe you should think about changing your name to cootbuster...


no, i don't shoot coots, i let the kids shoot them... i just eat them.


----------



## bonacker52 (Jan 3, 2006)

I have been shooting coots my enitre life. They are the worst tasting meat every. I have tried everyway possible to cook them and they just keep geting worse and worse.


----------



## jhegg (May 29, 2004)

I actually shot a coot with Field Hunters gun. I don't think it improved the taste at all!


----------

